# First Smoke Brinkmann Trailmaster Vertical



## dwgsmoke (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi.  I am Matt from North Texas.  I replaced my Brinkmann Horizontal looking for more consistency from the new vertical.  Yesterday, I tried the pan method from Jeff's book and will post separately on the outcome and my smoker.  Looking forward to participating in the forum!


----------



## matt darsow (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi Matt, i am also Matt. Let me know how the smoker works out for you. I am in the market for a new smoker and cant decide between the weber smokey mountain and the brinkman vertical. Your input will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## gary s (Jun 18, 2014)

Hey Matt. welcome from East Texas

Gary S


----------



## dwgsmoke (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi Matt,

I just posted a comment on this thread http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/149947/new-brinkmann-trailmaster-vertical-smoker It has a lot of good material on this smoker, if you haven't seen it.  I was post #93 of 93.  I've only fired it twice but I haven't had any trouble maintaining 225-250 for several hours on one load of about 3.5 lbs charcoal (3/4 lump and 1/4 briquette. 

I did seal the door with Nomex tape and sealed the 2 halves of the firebox with a 5/8" X 1/8" flat fiberglass gasket as there was a gap there.  Some people have had issues with the door being warped and have added latches at top and bottom of smoker.  I'm happy so far..


----------



## dwgsmoke (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks!  Looking forward to becoming a better meat smoker.


----------



## matt darsow (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks DWG, that was very helpful!!! Looks like i will be leaning towards this unit. I like being able to cook enough for a gathering...


----------



## evil brew (Jul 17, 2014)

love the reviews on the Brinkmann vertical, especially since I am considering buying it this weekend.


----------



## evil brew (Aug 8, 2014)

bought it, assembled it, letting the paint and RTV dry. can't wait to run some meat through this beauty.


----------



## meatbone (Aug 20, 2014)

Hello all!  I just ordered my Trailmaster Vertical!  I can't wait to put it together and get smoking!!!!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 21, 2014)

Hey Matt

Welcome to the Smoking  forum.   You’ll find great , friendly people here, all more than willing to answer any question you may have.  Just ask and you’ll get about 10 different answers—all right.  LOL.   Don’t forget to post qviews.

Gary


----------

